# HHA Sight Bar Extension.



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm interested, keep me posted.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks to all those who are interested. Today I went out to shoot and find out if the range from 20 to 60 would fit on the sight slide marker....

With the site adjusted to the bottom screws on the slide I was able to shoot from 10 yards to 60 yards. And there was room for more. I used my Leoplold range finder to verify the distance.... at 60 yards I suck. I think I need a smaller pin. There was more then enough room to go to 80 yards.

And to those who have sent me a PM... it is looking like it will be a go...just need a price on the anodizing.

Question? Willl your bow case fit a 4 inch bar? From my tests A four inch bar will work but the problem is fitting it in the case.

My thoughts are offering a 3 inch extension witch will turn you HHA into a 7 inch target sight.


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep us updated.


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Did the extension improve the yardage precision or increase the scope's vertical motion, giving the sight more distance?


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

GaryZ said:


> Did the extension improve the yardage precision or increase the scope's vertical motion, giving the sight more distance?



It improves long yardage shoots just like a target sight does.

It does increase the scopes vertical travel. My bow shoots somewhere around 310fps and I had plenty room to go to 80yds. Your sight tape will be longer. But more accurate.

I am close to offering these for sale in the classifieds. I have built a jig. Well I didnt. I have a friend who is a millwright and he built it. Tomorrow i will see if it works. The parts are cut professionally (not in my garage) They are 3x1x1/4 and 4x1x1/4.

When you decide which one you want it is important to think about how it will fit in your bow case.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

The jig


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

GaryZ said:


> Did the extension improve the yardage precision or increase the scope's vertical motion, giving the sight more distance?


I made a 3" one and before shooting with it I ran the specs through TAP to create a tape. According to TAP, the extra 3" was going to drop my max distance so I took it off. I can shoot 70 yds without it and didn't want that get cut back any. TAP has been pretty accurate for me so I had no reason to doubt the new shorter distance tape it created.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> I made a 3" one and before shooting with it I ran the specs through TAP to create a tape. According to TAP, the extra 3" was going to drop my max distance so I took it off. I can shoot 70 yds without it and didn't want that get cut back any. TAP has been pretty accurate for me so I had no reason to doubt the new shorter distance tape it created.


The speed of your bow dictates whether you can fit the added length to the site. I shoot 310fps and can go out to 80 if I wanted to. Have a friend who put one on his Mathews Switch Back with a 28.5 draw and he fits a 60yd tape no problem. We think he is around 280fps. Not sure.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I will be making 3 inch site bars this Friday and will ship on Saturday, The price is $30tyd. Send Paypal to [email protected]. The bars will be cut and chamfered on the ends with counter sunk holes. You will need to purchase (4) 8/32 screws mate black 1/2 inch long to complete the assembly. 

IMHO my acuracy has improved greatly. Here is a pic of me at 20yds comparing my CE arrows tunned to my bow and 2512's. The center circle is only 2 inches. The 2512's are not in tune but look at the carbons in the upper left.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I will be making 3 inch site bars this Friday and will ship on Saturday, The price is $30tyd. Send Paypal to [email protected]. The bars will be cut and chamfered on the ends with counter sunk holes. You will need to purchase (4) 8/32 screws mate black 1/2 inch long to complete the assembly. 

IMHO my acuracy has improved greatly. Here is a pic of me at 20yds comparing my CE arrows tunned to my bow and 2512's. The center circle is only 2 inches. The 2512's are not in tune but look at the carbons in the upper left.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445754


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Interested, but needs to be properly finished in black to match the sight.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Good idea...I may run this problem by the gentleman who started, and owns HHA...he lives a few miles from me!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I'm interested.....keep us posted






McChesney said:


> Good idea...I may run this problem by the gentleman who started, and owns HHA...he lives a few miles from me!


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

McChesney said:


> Good idea...I may run this problem by the gentleman who started, and owns HHA...he lives a few miles from me!



I wish you would... because I called Chris and asked him to make a bar for me. The response was two fold. One the geometry would not work and there was no demand.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

My groups are tighter !


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting idea, keep us posted.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Finished in black.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had an HHA and sold it of simply because I needed it farther out from the bow and this was not available. I ended up trying a Cobra EZ Slide II but with the same result. I finally found an Impact Archery Solo Plus single pin sight. They make a 6" extension for this sight. I bought it and a pin light for around $25. 
http://www.impactarchery.com/soloplus.html
http://www.impactarchery.com/accessories.html
sight bar extension is at the bottom of the page.....


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Not to be a naysayer but these just do not look professional enough for me to put on my bow. The bar should be fluted like any other extension bar so that it does not look like an add on made in a garage. Just saying, if you want to sell them, they have to be of the same quality (including looks) as the sight. I would buy one in a heartbeat if it matched the sight and looked more professional.

I acknowledge the insight and thoughtfulness to design this, just that the execution is lacking.


----------



## baker1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I purchased 1 from a guy on ebay that makes really sweet looking 4 inch ones they match hha perfectly


----------



## Brad's Hoyt (Jun 6, 2010)

what is the thread for the ebay extension?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

baker1 said:


> I purchased 1 from a guy on ebay that makes really sweet looking 4 inch ones they match hha perfectly


The ones on ebay have a harmonic dampener in the extension as well. Not a sold piece of metal, looks like it belongs.


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

i came across these:http://www.midwesthuntandfish.com/shop/page/8?shop_param=

http://www.midwesthuntandfish.com/shop/category_2/Bow-Sight-Extension.html?shop_param=cid=&


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

I found this on in a search looks like what I like to buy but I don't know if its still available.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=290626080501&nma=true&rt=nc&si=x7MyTqz6gcuUjt7fyQQhN%252F%252BBuKo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/url]


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

so why do you have your sight sll the way down on the bottom instead of in the middle? and also what did you do to go through to sight your sight in because i have a hha and its located in the middle and it seems like i had it sighted in good in the beggining and now it isnt very sighted in should i try to start from the beggining and re sight it in?


----------

